# car import



## garycross (May 25, 2007)

I am having trouble finding information, regarding bringing my own vehicle over from the UK, cxn anyone who has already done this, or has knowledge
of what is involved i.e registartion costs , inport duty etc, please help

Gary


----------



## garycross (May 25, 2007)

Thank you for the information, I am interested in the cost of actually taking a car into Cyprus from the uk, as this seems to be a grey area, I am having trouble confirming import duties and registration costs , 

Reagards

Gary Cross


----------



## th4s (Apr 21, 2007)

garycross said:


> Thank you for the information, I am interested in the cost of actually taking a car into Cyprus from the uk, as this seems to be a grey area, I am having trouble confirming import duties and registration costs ,
> 
> Reagards
> Gary Cross


Gary
You could try the Department of Customs and Excise,
Email: [email protected],


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

This is a great topic and a lot of use information. Thank you for posting this question and for those answering the question thanks for providing the information that myself and others to this forum will be able to use.


----------

